# [REQ] Subscribe without viewing post.



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

Because us TiVo (& other DVR) users don't necessarily view shows as or very soon after they air.

Would it be possible to add a facility to subscribe to threads without viewing them?
Like a checkbox to the left of the thread title in the search / board view screens.

That way I wouldn't risk viewing open spoilers (acceptable after the show has aired?), just to get to the thread tools facilities.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Sorry, this is not some that we can just turn on and would need to be totally written code.

It is not something we would look to do. The issue is, this would only only really affect one forum area really for you read the thread title that has the name of the "show". At some point you would still need to enter the thread anyway and this see it.

The is not something we would look to do is 99% of the time you would want to look at a thread to be sure it is what the title is and now just a one line question or something. 

Thank you.


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

Yeah, before I asked, I thought that there wasn't any board software which could easily facilitate this.

Still if you don't ask, you'll never get anything.


----------

